# Charter needed 7/26 or 7/27



## tightlinetx (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never went out on a offshore charter so I do not know what to look for when searching for one. Everyone on the web post great pictures which makes it difficult to find someone you know is good. My friends and I would like to fish for tuna, durado, ling, and etc. We would not mind shark and snapper. We are looking at a group of 4. We could get 2 more if needed. If you know of any good charters out of freeport or alittle further south please let me know. I appreicate all the advice and help....Thanks


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

PM sent


----------

